# BMX Felt  Bremsen



## m9nika (8. April 2007)

Hallo,
habe meinem Sohn gestern ein BMX gekauft. Nun stelle ich fest, dass die Bremsen nicht richtig greifen und durchrutschen. Muß das so sein? Oder müssen sie nicht bombenfest greifen? Habe mehrfach versucht es einzustellen, funktioniert aber nicht.
Kann mir jemand da nützliche Tipps geben?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------



## Hertener (8. April 2007)

Bremsbeläge einmal auf Schmirgelpapier abziehen. Die Felgenringe sind vermutlich schwarz? Da hilft es z.B. die Seitenwände blank zu schmirgeln. Oder rote Kool Stop Eagle 2 Bremsbeläge verwenden. 

HTH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

das ist ein altbekanntes problem bei den günstig u-brakes! 
bei mir ham da koolstops auch nicht viel geholfen, kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich es falsch eingestellt hatte! was zumindest bei den trialern gut läuft ist felge anflexen, bzw anschleifen. beläge ggf auch!


----------



## m9nika (8. April 2007)

Danke, das probier ich mal aus. Hoffentlich hilfts.
Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------



## vitag (8. April 2007)

Trialer machen auch Teer auf die Felgen, das bremst super aber quietscht ziemlich doll.


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2007)

felge anflexen is schwachsinn, da hat man nen wahnsinns bremsbelagverschleiß. ebenso teer, nur sauerei. mein bruder hat auf seinem billig dragonfly bmx auch ne schwarze felge und standart u-brake und mit sauberer bremsflanke, angeschliffenen bremsbelägen und gut eingestellter bremse krieg sogar ich mit meinem gewicht das rad zum blockiern.


----------



## m9nika (9. April 2007)

Also ich habe die Bremsbacken angeschliffen und die glatten Felgen mit Spiritus gereinigt. Ist jetzt zwar besser, aber noch nicht optimal. Quietscht jetzt ein bisschen. Gibt es da vielleicht noch einen Geheimtipp, womit man die Felgen fettfrei bekommt?
Danke euch allen für die Antworten.
Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2007)

Spiritus dürfte in Ordnung gehen, ich verwende immer Waschbenzin.


----------



## RISE (9. April 2007)

Ich hab Industriereiniger genommen, entfernt Fette und Öle rückstandsfrei.
Hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem und das Anschleifen der Bremsbeläge plus anschließende Reinigung aller beteiligten Parts brachte dann deutliche Besserung.
Ansonsten könntest du gucken, ob er nen Rotor fährt oder ein normales Kabel. Bei letzterem hat der Rahmen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Stellschraube [vor dem Kabeldreieck] und die kann man ein bisschen rausdrehen. Hat bei meinem Macneil damals Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## Hertener (9. April 2007)

Yo, oder halt die roten Kool Stop Eagle 2 Beläge. 

*EDIT:* Aso, yo, wenn's quietscht, bremst's.


----------



## primopower (11. April 2007)

Rotor verstellt sich bei billigen komplettbikes schnell...also rotor raus und entweder anderen rotor rein oder langes kabel legen. 

kool-stop lachsrot bremsen auf jeden fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

